# Guess 100 movie titles



## Ithrynluin

One title at a time:

I'll start.

1 - Toy Story


----------



## Illuin

*2. A Clockwork Orange*


----------



## chrysophalax

3. 12 Monkeys


----------



## Ithrynluin

4 - Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## HLGStrider

Saw II

this message is too short. . .


----------



## Illuin

6. *The Hills Have Eyes*


----------



## HLGStrider

7. The Money Pit


----------



## Illuin

8. *Dances with Wolves*


----------



## HLGStrider

9. Twister.

I've got like twenty movies written down but I'm sticking to the one at a time rule. . .


----------



## Illuin

*10. American Graffiti*


----------



## Ithrynluin

11 - Chicken Run


----------



## childoferu

12. Lethal Weapon


----------



## Illuin

13. *Timecop*


----------



## HLGStrider

14. Crash

My movies are always too short for a single post.


----------



## Illuin

15. *The Elephant Man*


----------



## HLGStrider

Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## Illuin

17. *Crouching Tiger*, *Hidden Dragon*


----------



## HLGStrider

Golden Eye


----------



## Illuin

Ah, GoldenEye. Didn't see that one. BTW, not sure my _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ is actually an answer, but what the heck.


19. *Beethoven *


----------



## chrysophalax

20. Big Fish


----------



## Elbereth

21. (Chronicles of Narnia)The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe.


----------



## Noldor_returned

22. Bend It Like Beckham


And btw, there's an advertisement like this in Australia at the moment. A cinema company (Greater Union) has made an ad with 50 movies in it, quite fun to play while youre waiting to buy tickets. To be honest, I couldn't actually tell you what the ad is for...


----------



## HLGStrider

Green Card


----------



## Illuin

24. *Thin Red Line *


----------



## Noldor_returned

25. The Scorpion King


----------



## Elbereth

26. Casino 
(Great movie with Al Pacino!)


----------



## chrysophalax

27. Bird on a Wire


----------



## Elbereth

28. Titanic


----------



## Illuin

29. *The Pink Panther*


----------



## HLGStrider

30. The Rock.


----------



## Illuin

31. *The Hand That Rocks the Cradle*


----------



## HLGStrider

32. Broken Arrow


----------



## Illuin

33. *Cocktail*

Awful movie* .*


----------



## HLGStrider

34. Flipper


----------



## chrysophalax

35. Man in the Moon


----------



## HLGStrider

36. Anaconda


----------



## Noldor_returned

37. Phonebooth

Can't actually remember anything about that movie though...


----------



## HLGStrider

38. Anchorman


----------



## chrysophalax

39. Red Dragon


----------



## HLGStrider

37. Zulu

again too short.


----------



## Noldor_returned

38. Green eggs and hamlet

Unless it's meant to be just green eggs and ham, but i never heard of that being a movie.


----------



## HLGStrider

Yeah, I couldn't figure out what the green eggs were about either.

39.Domino


----------



## Gothmog

HLGStrider said:


> Yeah, I couldn't figure out what the green eggs were about either.
> 
> 39.Domino


Perhaps, "The Cat in the Hat"?


----------



## HLGStrider

40. Beetlejuice


----------



## Illuin

_*Forty-One*_ . *"10" *


----------



## HLGStrider

Illuin got me thinking so I found

42. Seven (which had a 7 somewhere in the title like Se7en or something which doesn't really make sense, and I've never actually see the movie so I don't remember exactly; it's not like the cool Numb3rs thing with the obvious three for an e. . . )


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *HLGStrider*
> _Illuin got me thinking_


 

Oh.




I just spelled the number 41 so the message wouldn't be too short.



Glad I could help though .

43. *Shark Tale*


----------



## HLGStrider

44. Ghost

I just meant you got me thinking that there are movies that have a title that is a number so I should look for that.


----------



## Illuin

45. *Airplane*



BTW NR; what is _Bend Like Beckham?_ Who the heck is Beckham?


----------



## HLGStrider

David Beckham, soccer (football) player married to a Spicegirl. Movie I haven't seen but it is an early Kiera Knightly vehicle about a girl from a traditional Indian family who wants to play soccer. 

46. Taxi


----------



## Illuin

Beckham is a soccer player - Kiera Knightly. Got it. Thanks Strider.



> Originally posted by *HLGStrider*
> _44. Ghost_
> _46. Ghost_


 
There are two movies called Ghost? 

Let's see. Don't really know if this is an answer but:

47. *Raging Bull*


----------



## chrysophalax

48. The 13th Floor


----------



## HLGStrider

Edited response 46.

49. Red Eye


----------



## Illuin

Fifty - *Dune*


----------



## HLGStrider

51. Volcano


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *HLGStrider*
> _51. Volcano_


 





I was going to say K2 or something for the other one. But I guess that's a volcano on the other side. Kind of a wimpy one though. A dormant volcano (last eruption - 60,000 BC - no sign of recent activity ).

52. *Mannequin*


----------



## HLGStrider

53. Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels.

Ten left on my list of movies, which doesn't get us anywhere near 100 so I'm hoping others in this game are more perceptive than I am. I wish I could find the picture in higher resolution. There are some things that are just too small for me to see.


----------



## Illuin

54. *Snake Eyes*

I don't even think I have ten left. Do you have that little zoom feature in the lower right hand corner of your browser? It works pretty good, but don't zoom in too much because the image gets fuzzy.


----------



## HLGStrider

55. The Ring

I don't see a zoom, but I'm on firefox so it could just be located in a different place.


----------



## Gothmog

On firefox 'zoom' is found on the menu bar under "View". Hope that helps.


----------



## HLGStrider

Yep, it helped. I found two more with that one. . . . but technically, I guess I have to wait until someone else gives another movie title.


----------



## Illuin

56. *Swordfish *


----------



## chrysophalax

57. 21 grams


----------



## HLGStrider

58. 1 Hour Photo


----------



## Illuin

59. *Blazing Saddles*

Gotta love that zoom feature.


----------



## HLGStrider

60. The Pacifier

again with the zoom thing.


----------



## Illuin

61. *Toy Soldiers* (maybe?)


----------



## HLGStrider

62. The Black Hole


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by Illuin
> 19. *Beethoven *


 
63. *The Birds* (?)*
*


----------



## HLGStrider

64. Jarhead

edited 62.


----------



## Illuin

Wow. Never heard of some of these movies. (Jarhead? Huh?) 

65. *The Fly*


----------



## HLGStrider

66. Dragonfly

I need to make a list of movies I've already said. I've been repeating myself too often. 

I haven't seen most of the movies I have posted, but I read a lot of movie reviews.


----------



## Illuin

67. *xXx* (Vin Diesel)


----------



## HLGStrider

68. The Mask


----------



## Illuin

OK, I really have to start reaching here.

69. *The Crow* (?)

Strider, an idea what that donkey is all about? It's driving me nuts, and breaking my concentration, because I can't figure it out.


----------



## Noldor_returned

70. The Dish.


----------



## chrysophalax

71. Jackass Thanks, Illuin!


----------



## HLGStrider

72. 

The on that is driving me nuts it the devil in Santa's sleigh. I've narrowed that down to either

The Nightmare Before Chirstmas
or
Bad Santa.

It can't be both, but since I'm not sure which, my answer is both. I'm cheating and I don't care.


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *chrysophalax*
> _71. Jackass Thanks, Illuin!  _


 

 Hehe. Duh! Can't believe I didn't think of that one dragon. Just saw that movie for the first time recently too. 



> Originally posted by *HLGStrider*
> 
> _The Nightmare Before Chirstmas_
> _or_
> _Bad Santa._
> 
> _It can't be both, but since I'm not sure which, my answer is both. I'm cheating and I don't care._


 
Or _'Silent Night, Deadly Night'_, but that's too old and bizarre. I would say you nailed it with one of those.


73. *Stealth* 

(I think that's a Stealth Bomber up there. The way it looks on my screen it could just be a kite as well )


----------



## HLGStrider

74. Castle in the Sky

I googled to make sure this was a movie and got a hit on some sort of anime film. Not really my thing, but I think it counts.


----------



## Illuin

Don't know what the foot is all about. _Footloose? Bigfoot? Sasquatch?_ I'll go with:

75. *Footloose*


----------



## YayGollum

76. Tears Of The Sun.

*hides*


----------



## HLGStrider

77. The Red Balloon


----------



## YayGollum

78. Dark Star


----------



## Illuin

Knife in the tree?

79. *Blade* (?)


Probably not; but.......go del Toro!


----------



## YayGollum

Eighty. Hook


----------



## HLGStrider

81. Silver Bullet

caveat: it is fairly likely that everything I am posting now is a shot in the dark. That bullet could very well be some other metal than silver.


----------



## Illuin

I'm not seeing a *hook *Yay; and what is up with the hanging suit? 

*82.* Either -

** Iron Eagle*

or

** The Eagle Has Landed*

Iron Eagle was a terrible film, so I'll go with the latter.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Illuin said:


> I'm not seeing a *hook *Yay; and what is up with the hanging suit?
> 
> *82.* Either -
> 
> ** Iron Eagle*
> 
> or
> 
> ** The Eagle Has Landed*
> 
> Iron Eagle was a terrible film, so I'll go with the latter.


What about Eagle Eye?

And has anybody said the Castle?

It's an Australian film, possibly one intended in the picture?


----------



## HLGStrider

I thought that was 'The Castle in the Sky" which I did put. As mentioned, Anime flick, haven't seen it. 

The Hook (which was on my list too) is at the bottom of the "Casino" sign. The coat has been bugging me too. I thought maybe "Full Metal Jacket" but I don't think it is made of metal so I googled "Jacket movie" and I found there is a 2005 movie simply called "Jacket." No idea what it is about, but it is listed here http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366627/

Not sure why it is on a tree. Is there a "Palm Coat" movie somewhere?

If not my answer is

83. Jacket


----------



## Elbereth

84. Boomerang 
(starring Eddie Murphy, Halle Berry and Chris Rock....early 90's movie...I loved it, although most people in this forum probably wouldn't - great soundtrack too! )


----------



## Illuin

Arrrrgh! Now I see the hook! It's so obvious (after someone tells you ). 

85. *Mona Lisa Smile*

When I googled, I typed in _'Mona Lisa movie'_  (because of the picture), and that's what movie came up. Never heard of it.


----------



## HLGStrider

86. Thirteen

Things to point out other people might understand. Is that man in the wayyyy back with something white in his hand putting a letter in a mailbox? I can't tell for sure, but if so there are a lot of possibilities for that.

Why is the dude holding what appears to be either a blue spatula or flyswatter?

What's with the cake? The Sparkly lemonade pitcher?


----------



## HLGStrider

Ithrynluin said:


> One title at a time:
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> 1 - Toy Story



I thought I'd get the picture so that I didn't have to keep going back to the first page to look at it.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Can somebody also write up a list of movies that have been said?

87. Click

or at least I'm assuming that's why the remote is on the ground...


----------



## HLGStrider

I don't see a remote. . . I'll try to put a list together sometime tonight. Might take awhile.
1 - Toy Story
2. A Clockwork Orange
3. 12 Monkeys 
4 - Napoleon Dynamite 
Saw II
6. The Hills Have Eyes
7. The Money Pit 
8. Dances with Wolves
9. Twister.
10. American Graffiti
11 - Chicken Run 
12. Lethal Weapon 
13. Timecop
14. Crash
15. The Elephant Man
Four Weddings and a Funeral
17. Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Golden Eye 
19. Beethoven 
20. Big Fish 
21. (Chronicles of Narnia)The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe.
22. Bend It Like Beckham
Green Card 
24. Thin Red Line
25. The Scorpion King 
26. Casino
27. Bird on a Wire 
28. Titanic 
29. The Pink Panther
30. The Rock. 
31. The Hand That Rocks the Cradle
32. Broken Arrow 
33. Cocktail
34. Flipper 
35. Man in the Moon 
36. Anaconda 
37. Phonebooth
38. Anchorman
39. Red Dragon 
37. Zulu
38. Green eggs and hamlet
39.Domino 
40. Beetlejuice 
Forty-One . "10"
42. Seven 
43. Shark Tale
44. Ghost
45. Airplane
46. Taxi 
47. Raging Bull
48. The 13th Floor
49. Red Eye 
Fifty - Dune
51. Volcano 
52. Mannequin
53. Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels.
54. Snake Eyes
55. The Ring
56. Swordfish
57. 21 grams 
58. 1 Hour Photo 
59. Blazing Saddles
60. The Pacifier
61. Toy Soldiers
62. The Black Hole 
63. The Birds
64. Jarhead
65. The Fly
66. Dragonfly
67. xXx 
68. The Mask 
69. The Crow (?)
70. The Dish. 
71. Jackass
72. The Nightmare Before Chirstmas or Bad Santa.
73. Stealth 
74. Castle in the Sky
75. Footloose
76. Tears Of The Sun.
77. The Red Balloon
78. Dark Star
79. Blade
Eighty. Hook 
81. Silver Bullet
82. Either - Iron Eagleor* The Eagle Has Landed
83. Jacket
84. Boomerang 
85. Mona Lisa Smile
86. Thirteen
87. Click


----------



## HLGStrider

88. Layer Cake

googled "Cake movie" and came up with two options, a 2005 movie called "Cake" and a 2004 movie called "Layer Cake." I figured since it was cut to show layers, it was probably the layer one.


----------



## chrysophalax

89. Doberman


----------



## HLGStrider

90. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof

I _think_ that's a cat next to the black shadow guy and the elephant. . .


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah isn't that a remote next to the golden eye and beneath the cradle?

If not "click" may need to be removed...


----------



## chrysophalax

90. The Red Balloon

I don't think there's a cat there, Elgee. It looks like a shadow to me. NR, I believe your "remote" is a domino and someone else has already used it.


----------



## Illuin

I think that's a domino NR, not a clicker. Anyway, I'm outta movies.....unless I can use just ONE of the saws






91. *Saw *


----------



## HLGStrider

chrysophalax said:


> 90. The Red Balloon
> 
> I don't think there's a cat there, Elgee. It looks like a shadow to me. NR, I believe your "remote" is a domino and someone else has already used it.



77. The Red Balloon

Yeah, that probably isn't a cat, but it kind of looks like a cat if you squint. . .


----------



## Noldor_returned

In that case scrap "click".

But does anyone know what that is on the foremost lampost (left-hand side)? Between the lamps, looks kind of like a medal.


----------



## HLGStrider

It's a pacifier (binky, I don't know what you call them in Australia, thing a baby sucks on to calm itself). Mentioned as number 60.


----------



## chrysophalax

Whoops! Missed "The Red Balloon" on the list, sooooo...I guess that makes this...

91. Dark Room


----------



## HLGStrider

92. Signs

I admit I am scraping the absolute bottom of the barrel with this one. . . but you can see where it is going.


----------



## chrysophalax

Hm. So I guess that scraps The Elephant Man? Or maybe it could be both...who knows?

93. Chocolat


----------



## childoferu

Just stopping by to say nice Job, only seven more to go!


----------



## Illuin

94. *Willow* (?)


----------



## YayGollum

Sure, why not? Also, 95. S. W. A. T., because of the Jarhead with the fly swatter.


----------



## chrysophalax

96(ish) Revolver


----------



## Noldor_returned

Does anybody know a film about crossed lines/wires? I couldn't pick it.


----------



## YayGollum

Well, I see 97. Barb Wire, but no crossed ones.


----------



## Starbrow

98. Alien (I think the figure next to the elephant looks like one.)


----------



## YayGollum

I think that it does, too, but weren't we already going for The Elephant Man? Can he be a human and an alien? oh well. No large deal. Both make enough sense for myself, and I have extra movie titles to employ, if we find some mistakes. I thank you for posting after myself, somebody, finally.  

99. Milk


----------



## Starbrow

Is there a movie for the motorcycle? If not,

100. Wild Hogs (the only motorcycle movie I can think of)


----------



## chrysophalax

I would suggest Easy Rider rather than Wild Hogs, Starbrow. Yay, where did you find Milk?


----------



## Starbrow

You're probably right about Easy Rider.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Has anyone said a movie in reference to the "T" on the ground?


----------



## HLGStrider

It looks to be a divider for the parking spaces on the street. You can see partial "t"s underneath some of the other items on that side of the street. I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## YayGollum

I find Milk in two places. The first is a pitcher that I presume to be of milk, directly adjacent to the cocktail. If you humans decide that it isn't of milk, I can still point out the milk-looking jar of that Jarhead dude.


----------



## HLGStrider

That's kind of yellowish milk in that pitcher. I assumed it was lemonade but wasn't able to tie that in to a movie.


----------

